# A Poem For Home



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

A short little piece I wrote after listening to Beethoven's Sonata No. 8. It is dedicated to my beloved girlfriend. We have been dating for slightly short of a year and despite the fact that my mind may be clouded by limerence, this is how she's made me feel nonetheless.

Music:

__
https://soundcloud.com/razkaran%2Fa-poem-for-home
Score: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9h3_qeMW9ACNzhtYUQ0dFMyZTA/view?usp=sharing

I would appreciate some feed back on the score, as I am self-taught in writing and composing and would like if someone could point out some mistakes I'm making


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I won't comment on the piece itself, as I have often here at TC expressed my displeasure of imitative old styles. But I will about your score. It's quite clean and presentable. However, the more flats you have in the key signature, the harder it is for the strings to play in tune. Only the very finest players can handle your six and seven flats. You could do one of two things; either change enharmonically the first from G-flat to F# and the second key from C-flat to B (but the clarinetist will not be pleased) or better still transpose everything up a half step so the first key is G major and then the second key is C major.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, but I'm curious as to your former statement. What sort of music do you like anyways? Is your displeasure for these styles a personal thing or is this sort of music distasteful in the community?

Edit: I'd add that I have no mentor and am quite alone as none of my friends of family share a passion for classical music. With that said, I appreciate every little bit of advice i can garner from people like yourself


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

My philosophy is very simple. As a composer, I try to express myself. Imitating an older period is not expressing one's self; we are not in the 18th/19th Century any more.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I guess we have conflicting philosophies then. I've known this sort of music ever since i could decipher sounds. It is who I am and I feel the beauty in it. I can appreciate your standpoint though. Individuality is why composers like Beethoven survived till today. It challenged the established norms of music at the time and created pathway for future composers.


----------

